# Moose by Secluded Walking Trails in Maine



## mbenay (May 30, 2003)

Greetings!

My boyfriend and I will be vacationing in Maine this summer.  We definitely have to be in Sidney, Maine on August 23-24 because he's in a band that has a gig at Blistered Fingers Bluegrass Festival in Sidney that weekend.  For a few days before that weekend, we'd like to spend time within maybe 3 or 4 hours drive from Sidney at places that have walking trails in the woods on which we're likely to find few, if any, other people, and that have excellent moose watching potential.

Is this too much to hope for? I'd greatly appreciate any recommendations.

Thanks!
Marcia


----------



## pedxing (May 31, 2003)

Check out the Rangeley Lake Region... great hiking on the AT, lots of lakes and ponds with Moose and about 2 hours away from Sidney.  Also, the Katahdin - Moosehead Lake - Greenville region... see, for example, this website: http://wildlifewatcher.com/ne/katahdin.phtml and have fun! 

I wrote a lengthier reply, but lost it when it failed to post due to some kind of glitch.


----------

